# steel city 8" jointer



## samie (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought the steel city parallel 8" jointer. What a nice machine.The tables were perfect out of the box.I put a lee valley straight edge on the beds and found them to be just as good as the straight edge in all directions.Only adjustment i had to make was to one of the knives,it was a tad out of parallel and the steel city label that was suppose to be riveted on the stand fell off. but other than that I can't complain. Run some maple through it and it was smooth as silk. This is the second steel city purchase I have made in the last few months,and I have been totally satisfied with both.


----------

